# Best quick connect/disconnect dust hose fitting



## w00dn00b1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm on the hunt for a good quick connect/disconnect dust hose fitting for the 4" dust collection system I use in my shop. I currently have a dedicated hose connected to my table saw, and then I have a second hose that I swap around between all of my other tools as needed.

Best I've been able to find is either Izzy Swan's Quicklox system or the "Magport 4 Magnetic Coupling system .

Anyone have any thoughts about either of these two options? Are there any other similar options I should check out? Thanks!


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

I have several Magport connectors in my ducts, and they work well. I'll continue using them if I need more.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The Magport looks to be about as quick and simple as it can be, but I've gone for years with just simple 4" pvc pipe stubs and unions. Low class, but cheap and functional. Some time back a LJer made their own Magport couplers, may be worth a look if you are into rolling your own.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Rockler has one that I am currently using. Connects to Planner, jointer or bandsaw as the need arises. Works fine for my use.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Best value in DC quick connect is Woodcraft Flexible Hose End Cuff. Comes in 2-1/2, 4, 5, 6 inch sizes. Screws onto end of spiral hose and slides on standard machine ports. Only need to buy one cuff, and nothing else.

Used the Rockler Dust Right 4" quick disconnect for many years. Plastic handles are supposed to be indestructible plastic, but with time the plastic cracks$ breaks like every thing else made of plastic. It has tapered ID and fits long length ports on some machines, but usually requires an expensive adapter for each machine. Not a good value, but it worked. If you were located nearby, would sell a pile of adapters I no longer use.

I "moved to 5 ports on all but one of my tools (router table). With a 1.5HP or larger DC, will install/use another 4" port if can be avoided.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I looked at the magport version a few years ago. Seemed a bit pricey, and I ended up with the Rockler dust right couplers. 
I have had them for several years now, and they work very well. 
I had never heard of the Izzy Swan product. 
So I had bought a starter kit, and added a few pieces to get all I needed. Today that kit is an extra $25. 
And the individual pieces are a bit more too. That makes magport way more competitive in price. 
While I am happy with the Rockler product. I may have bought the magport gear if the pricing was what it is today.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been using these for 15+ years, never have failed, I have a 10' with 2 female ends, and one with a male and female. I put male ones on all of the equipment and use the double female for tools close to the collector and add the other 10' when I need the additional length, so that I can set the equipment where I want it rather than moving the equipment around. Depending on how big your set up is they will be cheaper than the Dust right from Rockler. WWS will also let you set up a pro account for what is usually an additional 10% off


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I use these cheap dryer disconnects for my 4 inch.


----------

